# Good CS5 tutorials?



## julia4480 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi! I am a pretty noob photographer and just FINALLY got my hands on CS5 and Im super thrilled, but slightly overwhelmed, as well. I haven't found a great comprehensive online tutorial that takes me step by step and teaches me well. Does anyone here have any suggestions? If so, I'd be very grateful.

Thank you much!
Julia


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 4, 2010)

youtube has tons of tutorials. Just search photoshop.


----------



## Peano (Nov 5, 2010)

Check at Lynda.com


----------



## loosecanon (Nov 5, 2010)

+1 Lynda.com


----------



## ashliz89 (Nov 5, 2010)

There are plenty out there, you just have to search!  I took a graphics class and the entire thing was cs5 tutorials. good luck!


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 5, 2010)

Another who really should just use a free program, more money than sense springs to mind. Ten years of Photoshop under my belt and I still find new things in this program which was shown/taught to me at college. Read all the tutorials you want, you might remember 1/2 a dozen, if that, Adobe must love these people. H


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2010)

julia4480 said:


> Hi! I am a pretty noob photographer and just FINALLY got my hands on CS5 and Im super thrilled, but slightly overwhelmed, as well. I haven't found a great comprehensive online tutorial that takes me step by step and teaches me well. Does anyone here have any suggestions? If so, I'd be very grateful.
> 
> Thank you much!
> Julia


Entire books don't cover it all, let alone a tutorial.

Lynda.com costs $25 a month ($250/yr) for the basic service or $37.50 a month ($375) for the premium service.


For $99 a year you can become a NAPP member. (National Association of Phoptoshop Professionals) and get access to the members only web site that has:

a ton of Photoshop tutorials
an active Photoshop forum frequented by certifed Photoshop experts
a Photoshop help desk
8 issues of Photoshop User magazine
Discounts on hardware, software and other things from Apple, Adobe, etc.
Discounts on training materials from the #1 Photoshop book author Scott Kelby.
and much, much more.
Here is my referral link: *http://www.photoshopuser.com/?aid=luhgxq*
In the upper right of the page click on "Benefits" to see a more formal listing of what you get.


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 5, 2010)

Seriously, just youtube. Look up "you suck at photoshop" (don't let the name offend you, the guys sense of humor) - it's a whole series of tutorials done with humor in a way that makes sense. Oh, and it's free.

YouTube - you suck at photoshop


----------



## ghache (Nov 5, 2010)

lynda.com is the best.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 5, 2010)

Another vote for Lynda.com here.  And go straight to instructor Deke McClelland when you get there.

Start with the basic training course, then move up and build on what he's taught you as you progress in a logicallly laid out curriculum presented in a fun, hands-on learning experience all the way through to the most advanced stuff.

It's an amazingly well developed course curriculum.


----------



## icassell (Nov 5, 2010)

I vote for Lynda.com as well.  It also has training for several other things (e.g. Lightroom, Office, etc) so you can get more for your money.


----------



## Peano (Nov 5, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> Seriously, just youtube. Look up "you suck at photoshop" (don't let the name offend you,



And don't confuse adolescent "humor" with instruction.


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 5, 2010)

Peano said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, just youtube. Look up "you suck at photoshop" (don't let the name offend you,
> ...



I'll take adolescent "humor" over $250 any day of the week lol

Lynda is good, I'm sure, but I don't know why everyone is recommending something that costs that much when there are so many FREE tutorials on the net. 

PS tuts are a dime a dozen. You suck as PS was just the first that came to mind. Photoshop Mama is great, iceflow studios, moymoypalaboy (*mangiggle*)... so many free tuts.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 8, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> Lynda is good, I'm sure, but I don't know why everyone is recommending something that costs that much when there are so many FREE tutorials on the net.


Because it's an organized, logically laid out curriculum course that starts at "A" and ends at "Z", progressing the person through in a way that starts with the foundations and builds on what's already been learned in the previous lessons. It leaves nothing out along the way. At the end of this true training course, you've covered everything you could possibly want to know about how to use photoshop - in detail and with full hands-on training.

With YouTube and other internet tuts, you get a shotgun approach to various techniques, which is fine, but it's not even in the ball park when it comes to a comprehensive curriculum course.

It's like saying, "gee I dunno why anybody would want to pay money to go to college when you can learn anything and everything on the internet."

As for the money, it can be done for $25 a month and, depending on how much time a person is willing to put into it, can be completed within a month or two at the most.


----------



## ghache (Nov 8, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> Peano said:
> 
> 
> > Dmitri said:
> ...


 
who said you had to buy the lynda.com tutorials? you can find them pretty much anywhere on the web for free. like any other stuff.


----------



## icassell (Nov 8, 2010)

ghache said:


> who said you had to buy the lynda.com tutorials? you can find them pretty much anywhere on the web for free. like any other stuff.



Yep, and there are all sorts of copyrighted photographs all over the internet that you can take for free as well.  After all, the originators don't deserve compensation, right?


----------



## Steve01 (Nov 12, 2010)

Another vote for Lynda.com.
Get 7 days for free. 

You can view a lot of videos in 7 days.
No credit card info to give, just your name, address, & email.


----------



## cameronrad (Jan 24, 2011)

Check out my youtube channel. I have some retouching tutorials. 

youtube.com/cameronrad1


----------



## ghache (Jan 24, 2011)

icassell said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > who said you had to buy the lynda.com tutorials? you can find them pretty much anywhere on the web for free. like any other stuff.
> ...


 
I Strongly believe in internet freedom. We wont start on internet usage rights and what to do and what not.
And yes i can download any image on the web and use it has a desktop background without anyone getting money for it. as long i am not using it for profit, right?

There is a line between downloading software and using it at home for your own private needs and reselling it, making profit or and distributing it all over the place. Of course this is a matter of opinions.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 24, 2011)

ghache said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...


Sounds like a cop-out to try to justify theft to me.


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2011)

ghache said:


> I Strongly believe in internet freedom. We wont start on internet usage rights and what to do and what not.
> And yes i can download any image on the web and use it has a desktop background without anyone getting money for it. as long i am not using it for profit, right?


No, that's not right. 

Not using stolen intellectual property for profit doesn't disqualify anyone from being guilty of copyright infringement.

Internet freedom doesn't include the theft of intellectual property.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 25, 2011)

ghache said:


> There is a line between downloading software and using it at home for your own private needs and reselling it, making profit or and distributing it all over the place. Of course this is a matter of opinions.



Maybe there's a line, but it's not the one you think it is. If you're circumventing license fees, it's theft, no matter how you use it. It's a matter of law, not opinion. Try reading the EULA sometime (you know, the dialog box where you always just click "agree").


----------



## ghache (Jan 25, 2011)

Infidel said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > There is a line between downloading software and using it at home for your own private needs and reselling it, making profit or and distributing it all over the place. Of course this is a matter of opinions.
> ...


 
LOL. 

Just a little story for you guys
Ive had a burned music cd of a well known band signed by the whole gang last year. They loled for like 10 min and signed the copy.


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 25, 2011)

Infidel said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > There is a line between downloading software and using it at home for your own private needs and reselling it, making profit or and distributing it all over the place. Of course this is a matter of opinions.
> ...



So YOU are the guy that actually reads the EULAs? I figured there might be one person, glad to meet ya!


----------



## Buckster (Jan 25, 2011)

ghache said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...


You should take a pirated copy of Photoshop on a homemade DVD to Adobe and get the production team to sign it while LOL'ing. That would be epic! Be sure to video it and put in on YouTube!


----------



## ghache (Jan 25, 2011)

Buckster said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Infidel said:
> ...


 

LOL, if most the production team members didnt had the employee rebate on the product they created, I dont think they would drop 1000$ on a legal copy.

Did you ever worked at Adobe? i did.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 25, 2011)

ghache said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...


No, I never worked there, but I have been buying legitimate, licensed copies of their products for a lot of years, as with all the software I use.

Not only am I against pirating from the standpoint that I wouldn't want my intellectual property copied and used without my express permisson (sort of a general golden rule thing - do unto others, etc), but to be honest, I feel like the people who pirate the software I pay for are stealing from me in some way.

Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2011)

It's not just you, Buckster.

Advocating the theft of intellectual property you don't own, can also get you banned from forums.


----------



## Overread (Jan 25, 2011)

Buckster said:


> No, I never worked there, but I have been buying legitimate, licensed copies of their products for a lot of years, as with all the software I use.
> 
> Not only am I against pirating from the standpoint that I wouldn't want my intellectual property copied and used without my express permisson (sort of a general golden rule thing - do unto others, etc), but to be honest, I feel like the people who pirate the software I pay for are stealing from me in some way.



+1:mrgreen:

It's not just you


----------



## Overread (Jan 25, 2011)

ghache said:


> I Strongly believe in internet freedom.



So you've not yet realised that the internet isn't free. 
It costs to host - it costs to view (I know this I get a nice little letter each month reminding me of that fact ). 

Just because its "easy" to steal and because most times you won't get caught does not make it right in any sense of the word. Furthermore the more you steal and advocate the theft of digital media the more you encourage the downturn of those people who rely on their music; photos; programs etc.. to give them an income.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 26, 2011)

Dmitri said:


> So YOU are the guy that actually reads the EULAs? I figured there might be one person, glad to meet ya!



I don't always read them, but you might be surprised what clicking "I agree" entitles the software company to. I know apple got some heat lately for the content of the recently revised privacy policy. I read an article on the topic and found it rather eye-opening.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 26, 2011)

ghache said:


> *LOL.*
> 
> Just a little story for you guys
> Ive had a burned music cd of a well known band signed by the whole gang last year. They loled for like 10 min and signed the copy.



LOL? ...WTF.

 I just wanted to clear those things up for you. If you're ok with breaking the law, that's your issue to contend with. You should know the law nonetheless. BTW, I take it the band wasn't metallica....they wouldn't have loled.

As an aside, I personally think software prices are high, and a lot of this is due to piracy. I actually enjoy very much using free, open-source software, but nowadays, my employer provides everything I need w/ volume licensing or deep discounts. Want to use photoshop? Try GIMP! Want to use MS Office? Try Open Office! Want to use Illustrator? Try Inkscape! The list goes on and on, and the open source stuff keeps getting better (try Firefox lately?).


----------



## klotzishere20 (Jan 26, 2011)

Lynda is expensive... 
Tips for Designers, Bloggers and Tech Users  is one of my personal faves


----------



## CCericola (Jan 26, 2011)

I like Lynda.com and KmH mentioned NAPP. I went to a seminar of theirs. It was Awesome.


----------



## SimpleFoto (Feb 18, 2011)

I really like Lynda.com, yeah it costs a little but it is worth your $$.  If you want free tutorials, there are lots of options there as well, I create free video tutorials at Tutorvid.com or do a search on YouTube for anything you are wondering about and you can generally find a tutorial.


----------



## Davor (Feb 18, 2011)

ive always used good-tutorials great stuff 

Good-Tutorials - Photoshop Tutorials


----------



## rite49 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have subscribed to Lynda and NAPP, and prefer the latter. I especially use the free shipping from B&H, that has more than paid my NAPP membership. 
Speaking of theft, I have purchased, legally, Photoshop CS2, CS3, and CS5, and Adobe offers free tutorials, both text to print, and videos. Do some here consider that stealing? I was actually linked to the Russell Brown site from there, which is also a free viewing site. Stealing?
BTW, here it is, and I like it......Tips Page


----------



## KmH (Feb 21, 2011)

rite49 said:


> Speaking of theft, I have purchased, legally, Photoshop CS2, CS3, and CS5, and Adobe offers free tutorials, both text to print, and videos. Do some here consider that stealing?


Why would they? Access to the Adobe tutorials is included in the purchase price you paid.


----------



## Dmitri (Feb 25, 2011)

Just found this one, a good introduction tutorial: "Learn the basics of photoshop in under 25 minutes". Its good and FREE.

Learn The Basics Of Photoshop In Under 25 Minutes | Lifehacker Australia


----------



## mayhem7 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would also recommend youtube or a simple google search. There are a LOT of tutorials and guides out there about specific issues. Search for the things you would like to do. Eg. "remove red eyes" or "make a grey sky blue" or whatever you need. - If you are looking for complete collected program instructions, I think you need to buy a book.


----------



## SimpleFoto (Mar 1, 2011)

rite49 said:


> I have subscribed to Lynda and NAPP, and prefer the latter. I especially use the free shipping from B&H, that has more than paid my NAPP membership.
> Speaking of theft, I have purchased, legally, Photoshop CS2, CS3, and CS5, and Adobe offers free tutorials, both text to print, and videos. Do some here consider that stealing? I was actually linked to the Russell Brown site from there, which is also a free viewing site. Stealing?
> BTW, here it is, and I like it......Tips Page



thanks for the hint on the shipping deal at B&H.  I use B&H a lot but didn't know they had a shipping deal with NAPP.  I just signed up as a NAPP member - something I've thought about doing for a while but this pushed me over the edge


----------



## wrcousert (Mar 25, 2011)

Peano said:


> Check at Lynda.com



Lynda.com is great! Well worth the money. I just wish they had some sort of testing so I could check my progress.


----------



## mayhem7 (Apr 23, 2011)

Here are two examples what I was talking about.. Small tutorials, and they are all around for almost anything.
Make an 8-bit avatar
Scramble Parts Of a Photo


----------

